# Seiko Sarb033



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just received one of these, I really like it, a bit smaller than I'm now used to but these are really nice 

View attachment 10583


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roy said:


> Just received one of these, I really like it, a bit smaller than I'm now used to but these are really nice
> 
> View attachment 10583


 I should avoid looking, as I already have a Steinhart, and a Citizen Grand Touring Sport as a result. :thumbsup:


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Before you know it, you'll be looking at GS next Roy....... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

I love the Sarb range.The quality of build and looks are excellent. I saw the 033 in the flesh a few years back and didn't really like it at first, preferring the 035, which I bought. However if one were to come up at the right price once I'm off my temporary (I hope) not buying period, I would definitely have one. And an 065, but best not go there !


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Mr Levity said:


> I love the Sarb range.The quality of build and looks are excellent. I saw the 033 in the flesh a few years back and didn't really like it at first, preferring the 035, which I bought. However if one were to come up at the right price once I'm off my temporary (I hope) not buying period, I would definitely have one. And an 065, but best not go there !


 Hmm. I've been thinking of moving mine on to make space for an alpiniste or a 1963 reissue...


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

badgersdad said:


> Hmm. I've been thinking of moving mine on to make space for an alpiniste or a 1963 reissue...


 AAAAAAAAARGH







I really am not buying for a while otherwise I might have taken you up on that.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Roy said:


> Just received one of these, I really like it, a bit smaller than I'm now used to but these are really nice
> 
> View attachment 10583


 Sold mine a while ago but head had to rule heart at the time, one day I will get another.

Thanks for the reminder. :taz:


----------



## IAmATeaf (Dec 4, 2011)

I've got the spirit SVC001 variant, head looks the same/similar but with a different bracelet and I do like it, so much so that I went and also got a SARB035


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I've got a SARB035 coming too :clap:


----------



## Gaspode (Mar 17, 2014)

I have the open heart version (apologies for the poor pic...):



I believe it's a Japan Domestic Market version known as the Presage (SSA083J2)


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

IAmATeaf said:


> I've got the spirit SVC001 variant, head looks the same/similar but with a different bracelet and I do like it, so much so that I went and also got a SARB035


 Did somebody mention the "Spirit" ? Here's my beautiful example...










SARB's ? Love 'em

SARB072










SARB021 (sadly, moved on)










SARB001 (also left the nest)










SARB017 (gone now)










SARB 033 and 035 (also gone)










Seiko make a fine watch they do.


----------



## IAmATeaf (Dec 4, 2011)

That Spirit and the SARB072 look bloody lovely. Didn't realise that the Spirit whiteface came with gold markers and hands.


----------



## JimboJames1972 (Jun 3, 2016)

I've heard many, many excellent things about the 033, as well as the Alpinist, it's just a case of which one to get next...

J


----------



## cactus (Feb 10, 2011)

They are all very fine looking watches. :yes:


----------

